# Ball obsession



## Jedicrazy

Morning all, 
Obi has always been very fond of chasing and fetching a ball and used to be really good at retrieving it and bringing it back to me. Now he's really starting to become obsessed with balls. He runs back to me but won't drop it, even when I have treats. Over the last few days he has started following me around whilst carrying a ball and whimpering. He's driving me nuts!  Yesterdays walk he just refused to give the ball so I decided to not take one today and he just looked a bit sad and lost and didn't look like he was having a good time without a ball to chase  

Any ideas how I can get him to release the ball, aside from treats which don't work?


----------



## flounder_1

Will he drop other items when you ask him to - like stolen socks? Maybe work on the drop command with other items and get really secure with it before asking him to do it with his beloved balls.

Or have 2 balls on the go so he will drop the first one to run after the 2nd one.

Sorry other than that I'm out of ideas!


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, Yes Janet's idea of two balls is a good one,keep hold of one and throw the other he should drop the ball he has to chase the one you throw..............well thats the theary as you know Weller is equally obsessed with balls. I also don't take them every time we walk as he won't play or interact with any other dogs if he has his ball which is a shame. So I take the ball about once or twice a week.
xx


----------



## M&M's mummy

Yes give the two balls a go- confuses them even more if you throw them both at the same time as they don't know which to go for or try and get both in their mouths.

That's called mummy's revenge when they are being little buggers for not dropping ball to play


----------



## Jedicrazy

flounder_1 said:


> Maybe work on the drop command with other items and get really secure with it before asking him to do it with his beloved balls.


 Thanks Janet, he's not good generally with the drop command so agree I should really work on it with something else other than the ball. 



wellerfeller said:


> Hi, Yes Janet's idea of two balls is a good one,keep hold of one and throw the other he should drop the ball he has to chase the one you throw..............well thats the theary as you know Weller is equally obsessed with balls. I also don't take them every time we walk as he won't play or interact with any other dogs if he has his ball which is a shame. So I take the ball about once or twice a week.
> xx


 Haven't tried two balls so will give it a go. Obi is the same as Weller, not interested in playing if there is a ball around. Will leave the balls at home every other walk I think. Thanks Karen.


----------



## Happyad

Got a similar problem with my fifteen month. 
I'm changing her fetch focus away from balls!!! 
Moving onto frisbee this week
Then back to ball on a rope
Then back to ball and the lobber!

Also I have tried with success, some ball time, ball then in pocket and ball time later. 
So ball time isn't the only thing about being out for a walk. 
Good luck
A


----------



## lady amanda

It has already been suggested...I would say 2 balls is the way to go...Lady loves her Wooba....I had to just buy a second one cuz she wouldn't drop it...now she is quite happy to!


----------



## weez74

Hi Clare

Rosie is the same. I found the two balls thing didn't work as she would run after the second ball with the first one in her mouth, then drop the first one (normally in some bush or other that the second one had ended up in) and run back with the second one, then I would have to go and retrieve the first one from said bush myself. Not fun!

The thing that did work (and I have to go back to it every so often) is to just compeltely ignore her until she drops the ball. I turn around and stare into the sky (much easier in the back garden than out on a walk!) and she gets all agitated and then drops teh ball to get my attention. So then she gets a big cuddle and gets the ball thrown for her. If she doesn't drop the ball after a few minutes, I just go back inside. 

And she isn't allowed to keep hold of balls when we're not playing with them because she drive me mental dropping them on my feet inside (it's funny how she always drops it inside, even if she's going through a not dropping phase outside!!)

Louise x


----------



## colpa110

I have the opposite problem - if i throw the ball for Betty she will chase
after it ( mostly) look at it, sniff it, then run back without it which means
I have to retrieve it myself and a look right idiot!!


----------



## Mogdog

I have to use 2 balls with Maisie ... I ask her to "drop" and the only reason she does it because she can see I am about to throw another one for her to chase ... but don't throw second ball till she has dropped first one! 

Let us know if it works with Obi.


----------



## JulesB

weez74 said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> Rosie is the same. I found the two balls thing didn't work as she would run after the second ball with the first one in her mouth, then drop the first one (normally in some bush or other that the second one had ended up in) and run back with the second one, then I would have to go and retrieve the first one from said bush myself. Not fun!
> 
> The thing that did work (and I have to go back to it every so often) is to just compeltely ignore her until she drops the ball. I turn around and stare into the sky (much easier in the back garden than out on a walk!) and she gets all agitated and then drops teh ball to get my attention. So then she gets a big cuddle and gets the ball thrown for her. If she doesn't drop the ball after a few minutes, I just go back inside.
> 
> And she isn't allowed to keep hold of balls when we're not playing with them because she drive me mental dropping them on my feet inside (it's funny how she always drops it inside, even if she's going through a not dropping phase outside!!)
> 
> Louise x


This could be Betty you've described!

We take her ball off her when she is indoors unless we choose to play with her. We also ignore her if she doesn't drop the ball and eventually she learned the drop command!

x


----------



## strof51

As well as using 2 balls give a tuggy a try. I use a one made from plated old fleece blanket, play tug with them then throw the ball, when they come back with the ball shake it to get them to drop the ball and grab the tuggy. Doesn't half tyre them out.

But you lucky people with ball obsessive dogs, your half way to having a great Flyball dog.
If your dog is over 10 months old why not give it a go, a good Flyball coach will know all the tricks to get the ball back.

Also if you are using normal tennis balls try using the hard type they sell as dog tennis balls. Poppy drops these hard balls, we have to use the soft beginners tennis balls but thats another story.


----------



## sarahjo

Eddie has been the same, getting obsessed with balls and I have started taking two balls out with me - it works for us - I make him sit and then show him the second ball and ask him to leave - it works! He drops the ball, I throw the other ball - continuous rotation of tennis balls!!! Until he loses one of course!


----------



## jools

colpa110 said:


> I have the opposite problem - if i throw the ball for Betty she will chase
> after it ( mostly) look at it, sniff it, then run back without it which means
> I have to retrieve it myself and a look right idiot!!


Dexters the same ............ maybe i need to cut his fringe so he can see the ball lol !!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Some more good ideas to try, thanks everyone! I've removed the balls whilst we're in the house and have been working on the drop command this afternoon. I have managed to get him to drop a dirty sock, a small plastic Dora figure and one of his tug toys. I'm really quite pleased with myself  These are all things he would usually tear off down the garden with. 

On tomorrows walk I'm going to armed with two balls and a tug toy and we'll see how it goes. Will report back :spy:


----------



## JoJo

Lots of ball talk on here 

Oakley likes two balls on a field walk .. oh and a pink frisbee.. shhh don’t tell anyone  

Honey is not such a ball lover... and Picnic, well she like biting shoes and toes mainly


----------



## M&M's mummy

I tried playing Frisbee with Monty but was not interested or probably more due to mummy being totally naff at throwing the thing- boredom set in :juggle::laugh:


----------



## Salfordnurse

Poppy is a bit of a mixed bag, she is like a loony with the ball, pushing it round with her paws running with it like she's playing football. Though if I throw it wor her and it goes into the bushes she looks at me as if to say 
"you think I'm going in there after it? You threw it you go and get it!!"

Sometimes I wonder which one of us is playing fetch, me or Poppy


----------



## caradunne

Clare this is an amazing thread to think how ill Obi was and now you are having play problems! Izzy will only drop the ball if I ignore her or go inside. She used to be brilliant but recently she has started refusing to drop it, usually squeaking the ball as she taunts me! I have tried the two ball thing and she just runs with the ball in her mouth to the next one. So I have to 'not play' to get her to drop it.


----------



## Jedicrazy

caradunne said:


> Clare this is an amazing thread to think how ill Obi was and now you are having play problems! Izzy will only drop the ball if I ignore her or go inside. She used to be brilliant but recently she has started refusing to drop it, usually squeaking the ball as she taunts me! I have tried the two ball thing and she just runs with the ball in her mouth to the next one. So I have to 'not play' to get her to drop it.


I know Cara, isn't it wonderful! I'm so grateful for his speedy recovery but I'm very mindful of the fact that he is still full of steroids and he has to be weaned off those. His daily does has dropped by 5mg so we're making a start.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Ok so mixed results today. The two ball thing didn't work  He is only interested in his favourite yellow ball (it's a soft rubber ball) and although he chased the tennis ball he didn't retrieve it and left it for me to collect so many times that I stopped using it. I had forgotten the tug toy (must try that next time) so worked really hard on using the Drop and Leave It commands and did a fair amount of ignoring  I think doing a lot of work on Drop yesterday paid off a little as he did drop it about 30% of the time. So, some progress I think . Going to leave the ball at home tomorrow to encourage him to play without it.


----------



## Sarette

Max is not keen on dropping the ball either. I try the 2 balls thing, but then he tries to get both balls in his mouth (they are small kong balls)... ahem.... It's a work in progress!


----------



## Rubydoo

This thread has cracked me up... Ruby is OBSESSED with tennis balls! she will take or leave any other type of ball but a tennis ball.... OH NO!

When we are at home, she carries it about in her mouth, whining and dropping it at my feet... constantly. The sound of the ball hitting the hard wood floor goes straight through me, so I give her a couple of throws down the hall and watch her go clattering and skidding after it. Then I have to hide them in the kitchen draws.

When we are out she chases the ball but is relectant to give it back. The two ball technique does work but you have to give it time, so that they realise when they bring one back you will throw the other one! In fact, I have been doing this for a while now and yesterday Rubes was bringing the ball back, dropping it and letting me pick it up to throw again so I didnt have to use the second one... So it looks like it has been a good aide in teaching her to bring it back and drop it. 

Glad to know I'm not the only one who has an obsessed cockapoo!
J x


----------



## wellerfeller

Clare could you get another ball the same as his fav one? I have this trouble with Weller as you know, he will drop it but snatches it up quickley when I try too pick it up so have to look like I have seen something REALLY interesting on the horizon and pretend I don't want his ball at all and then while he is being nosey I put my foot on the ball, he knows He lost the game then and gets ready to take off for my next throw.
xx


----------



## colpa110

wellerfeller said:


> Clare could you get another ball the same as his fav one? I have this trouble with Weller as you know, he will drop it but snatches it up quickley when I try too pick it up so have to look like I have seen something REALLY interesting on the horizon and pretend I don't want his ball at all and then while he is being nosey I put my foot on the ball, he knows He lost the game then and gets ready to take off for my next throw.
> xx


Hey, sneaky trick Karen.. must remember that one


----------

